# War crimes suspect arrested



## old medic (8 Nov 2009)

War crimes suspect arrested
By THE CANADIAN PRESS
8th November 2009
copy at: http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/canada/2009/11/08/11673381-sun.html



> OTTAWA -- The Mounties have arrested a 37-year-old Rwandan immigrant and charged him with war crimes related to the 1994 genocide.
> 
> Investigators picked up Jacques Mungwarere, who's been living in Windsor Ont., yesterday and he made a brief court appearence today in Ottawa, where he was remanded in custody and his case held over until Nov. 12.
> 
> ...


----------

